# bog garden after burn



## fbrem (Apr 23, 2010)

After removing about 30 pounds of sarracenia, and pine needle mulching in the winter, some of my bog garden caught fire when I was burning down some grass in Janurary. I liked how the fire cleared out the old pitchers so I burned the rest too, protecting only the orchids and dormant sundews. The fire ended up killing off most above ground growth, which I later cut down, making it like starting from new. Everything survived and I love the effect of not having the overwintered growths present cluttering the view, and the carnivores and orchids are all coming back stronger than ever. The only negative is that I think the fire also activated many more weed seeds than usual.

whole thing






side view





Sarracenia alata





S. rubra? pretty sure I got it from lowe's as rubra, but my other rubras have fragrant red flowers









Drosera filiformis





Drosera filiformis x rotundifolia





Dionaea muscilupa 'Red Dragon'





Spiranthes cernua var. odorata





Platanthera blephariglottis





other angles















Forrest


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow!!!

That's awesome Forrest:clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 23, 2010)

My gosh what a gorgeous garden! It's too cold here to grow most of those outside...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> My gosh what a gorgeous garden! It's too cold here to grow most of those outside...



That's the way to grow a bog garden! What other orchids do you have - Pogonia? Calopogon? That "rubra" reminds me of a type I used to grow in Florida known as "rubra wherryi" although that flower had more color. You may have a green form of v. gulfensis or it is a hybrid.

Great stuff!


----------



## Candace (Apr 23, 2010)

That is fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2010)

Excellent Forrest!!!! A beautiful place!!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome garden! You are able to burn in the city there? Be sure to show us some pics when the orchids are blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

fbrem said:


> some of my bog garden caught fire when I was burning down some grass in Janurary.
> Forrest


:rollhappy:
LMAO! _"Not much of a bog!"_
Looking really good though, thanx for posting.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2010)

Just perfect!

Have any of the Sarracenias self seeded for you?
Thank you.


----------



## fbrem (Apr 24, 2010)

Clark said:


> Just perfect!
> 
> Have any of the Sarracenias self seeded for you?
> Thank you.



not that I've noticed, only some of the sundews.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome bog!!!

Love the layout!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 24, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
I'm so envious! :smitten::smitten::smitten: Drop dead gorgeous! I look forward to an update every year!


----------



## swamprad (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome photos, Forrest!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 24, 2010)

Outstanding Forrest. Beautiful little bog garden. I really like how you did that. 

Bob Betts, who back in the 1970's was my proffessor, was involved in the prairie restoration at Markham Prairie and the Fermi Lab prairie in Batavia, IL. This was one of the early prairie restorations. When in his ramblings about prairie and this ecosystem's adaptation to fire, he admitted to burning his back yard, the entire lecture hall started laughing. 

A prairie burn near me that went disasterously wrong. I will post a new thread with images.


----------



## Heather (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it looks great! Nice job!


----------



## paphreek (Apr 24, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful, Forrest!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2010)

Neat way to use a corner of you yard!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2010)

pretty impressive for a small spot


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Your sarras are definitely blooming their heads off over there.. 



> After removing about 30 pounds of sarracenia,



You're kidding rite..? :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent Forrest!!! :clap:


----------



## fbrem (Apr 25, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> OMG... :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Your sarras are definitely blooming their heads off over there..
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding rite..? :drool:



Thanks everyone. Nope, no kidding about the removal. I ripped out two really big S. leuco. 'Tarnok' clumps cause I didn't like the flowers. and thinned out most of the others. It came out to about 30 lbs, although if I shook off all the media it would have been more like 15-20.

Forrest


----------



## Shiva (Apr 25, 2010)

Remarkable! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2010)

fbrem said:


> I ripped out two really big S. leuco. 'Tarnok' clumps cause I didn't like the flowers. and thinned out most of the others.



Oh my! Did you throw them away?!


----------



## Dido (Apr 26, 2010)

really nice pictures. 

Hope you did keep them fore selling.


----------



## fbrem (Apr 26, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Oh my! Did you throw them away?!



Nope, they were used to start two more bogs for friends I routinely trade with, also traded/sold some to some slippertalkers. I'll probably do the same in the fall of 2011.

Forrest


----------



## fbrem (Apr 17, 2011)

*2011 bog update*

The bog just keeps getting better, over 300 _Sarracenia _blooms this year. And all my new _Calopogon_ are in spike. I'm going to try a few mini container bogs this year. Given the beauty and easy of care of this thing I think everyone should hire me to put one in for them so I can quit school and start a bog garden business. I'd bet a large, well installed CP bog would serve as an excellent option for an attractive water garden (runoff retention gardens that are catching on as a green solution for reducing urban runoff).

















_Calopogon_





_Spiranthes cernua_ the apomictic, this one really spreads fast and they are growing inside the _Sarracenia_ clumps





Forrest


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 17, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2011)

That's awesome Forrest!!

I started a little potted group of carnivorous plants for the grandkids, and have flower spikes coming up on a sundew. I'm as pumped about it as they are.


----------



## Marc (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice bog you have there


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2011)

Very awesome!:clap::drool: Thanks for showing us!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 17, 2011)

Your bog is amazing! Seeing the Sarracenia blooms in clumps is stunning!


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2011)

_ A killer garden!_


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 17, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks really great! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 18, 2011)

Very impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn!

Mine are coming in as we speak!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:


fbrem said:


> ..... Given the beauty and easy of care of this thing I think everyone should hire me to put one in for them so I can quit school and start a bog garden business. I'd bet a large, well installed CP bog would serve as an excellent option for an attractive water garden (runoff retention gardens that are catching on as a green solution for reducing urban runoff).
> Forrest


OK so how far will you travel?
and I thought last year was spectacular!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 18, 2011)

Totally wonderful!


----------



## fbrem (Apr 18, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool:
> OK so how far will you travel?
> and I thought last year was spectacular!



all I need is a plane ticket, lodging, beer, and some money for the plants and digging a hole. I guess I'll have to start local at first.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2011)

Traveling bog garden installer - sounds nice.

Looking good this year, but no burn?


----------



## fbrem (Apr 18, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Traveling bog garden installer - sounds nice.
> 
> Looking good this year, but no burn?



no burn, I just chopped everything taller than a purpurea down to about 8cm so everyone could get some light, the only one unhappy about it are my volunteer patch of _Selaginella_ they're lime green and standing straight up in protest but seem to be doing well enough until the Sarras get tall again.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 18, 2011)

Wonderful garden! Amazing plants. I would love to have such a garden in my yard.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 18, 2011)

Your garden is fabulous!

I should buy Sarracenia lutea... It is a fabulous species!! Not hardy here, but that doesn't matter since most of my pitcher plants are wintered indoor in a cold room.


----------

